

LINQ To SQL Vs Entity Framework - peaceison
http://jinaldesai.net/linq-to-sql-vs-entity-framework/
Entity Framework is ORM(Object Relational Mapping) introduced by Microsoft. It proves very useful for new developers for it’s simplicity to query against conceptual schema and also has rich feature set. Many time the question has been asked in the interview to explain differences between Entity Framework and LINQ To SQL to the developers who has work experience in Entity Framework. I have made table of differences between these two technologies.
======
facorreia
Good comparison. Linq to SQL is not deprecated but it is in maintenance mode.
My take is: if you're there, plan to move out; if you're building new
projects, don't use it.

------
skilesare
LinqToSQL 4 Life! Seriously though, EF confuses me as a DB architect. With
LinqToSQL I can drag may tables over from the DB, set up the relationships and
I'm done. I can understand EF from a code first standpoint, but my fear, as
with other MS techs is that when it comes time to optimize your DB layer you
are going to have issues.

